# Wireless internet is stuck on identifying...



## lizarddude18 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have windows vista home premium, and this morning was connected to the internet, now when i try to connect, it stays on identifying (for over an hour). If i click diagnose, it comes up with a list of solutions, i tried them all and nothing works... I know the internet works because my mac can connect without problems. I have tried resetting the router, all the lights are on, all the plugs are properly connected, restarting my computer, and plugging it into a land line... but nothing is working, if i try to start in safe mode with networking it gets stuck at chrdisk...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please start your own thread ktlineker. Thanks. This one is old and will now be closed


----------

